
Querying Data in Amazon S3 Directly with User-Space Page Fault Handling - t1m
http://tech.adroll.com/blog/data/2016/11/29/traildb-mmap-s3.html
======
koolba
This is a cool use case for userfaultfd(). Will be checking out TrailDB as
well!

